# Wanted, a decent folding chair......



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

The search continues,

Chair space is at a premium in our m/home and we would like 2 good quality comfortable folding chairs. Those cantelever folding types seem ideal but we dont like the flimsy fabric arms with the naff drinks holder that some have, can anyone recommend a good chair with rigid arms thats folds down into a sausage shape bag that will store under the setee?

I just know you'll come up with the goods......

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have 4 of these

http://www.outwell.dk/uk/asp/specifikationmoblerbody.asp?m=5&id=5

Ken


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks ken;

Thats exactly the type i'm looking for, no uk dealer list on the website so can i ask where you got yours from and how much? Can you specify different colours and what size do they fold up to?

pete.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

We bought some Outback clubmans from Cotswold Camping (national)and Touchwoods ( Oxford) if thats any help


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

thanks mike,

i'll check that out.

pete.


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

we have the same style well comfy.
twodogs


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Peejay, if you put Outwell Chair in to Google it will bring up the websites of loads of camping shops that do them.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks caz;

Did the googly thing and it just so happens that a dealer about 5 miles down the road from us stocks them! (sutterton camping), so i'll go and test drive them this week! What would we do without this site!! 
Thanks to everyone,

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

PeeJay
I must confess, I told you a lie. I've got two Outwells bought in Kendle ( I cant remember the name of the shop but a well known group in that area) and bought several more identical but at a quarter of the price at Lidles of which I kept two( a different colour though)

Ken


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No problem ken,

the ones at my 'local' outlet are £30 each, does this sound a good price?

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If it's comfort and quality you're after Pete, then may I suggest Dukdalf or La Fuma.

I know they don't roll up sausage shaped, but my word they are soooo comfy! 8) 8) 

I posted a similar question about a month ago, and acting upon forum advice, we bought 2 Dukdalfs with lounger extensions that hide-a-way under the chair when not in use, they do fold very flat when not in use, is there nowhere in the 'van you could stow them?

Mandy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

PeeJay

I bought two Outwells at £23.00 reduced from I think £47.00 at end of season sale, and the ones from Lidles some at £10.00 and a fortnight later some sales ones for £5.00 and they were every bit as good as the Outwells, they looked as if they were the same factory make but probably made for a bulk purchase by Lidles.

I'm not a small guy and I find them the most comfortable folding chair I have bought.

Ken


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

If you want to put your feet up but do not have room for a lounger then the way to do it is get a couple of these old fashioned camp stools to go with your new chairs. Sit in your new chairs and rest your feet on one of these:










Almost as good as a lounger and packs away easy :wink:

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

M&D,

Thanks for the reply, we already have two (very comfy) lafuma's and tried storing them in the toilet comp, thats ok but they take up too much room when stopping for a quick 'p' (as you well know ladies tend to have the need more than men), and also found they were rubbing against the wall with the movement of the van in transit. Unfortunately too big for under the seats.

Spykal,

Good idea, we already have two footstools as described and will use them as footrests for the chairs we eventually decide on. Incidentaly we saw a couple in germany this year with the same stools, but with a small 'table' that sits on top, a brilliant idea and makes them truly 'multi-purpose'. Might make one for us.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vielen danke, merci beaucoups and muchas grassyarse to KenS for pointing me in the direction of Outwell chairs and Caz for reminding me of the power of google.

I am now the proud owner of 2 outwell camping deluxe chairs courtesy of ;

http://www.sutterton-camping.co.uk/accessory2.php?sectionid=6&sectionname=Chairs & Loungers

Picked them up today, they are brilliant and super comfy, we're well chuffed.

pete.


----------

